# Connections for the BFD / EP2500 combo...



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

Couple of questions...
I'm using the BFD and the EP 2500 I just want to know which cables should I use between the two, XLR or 1/4?:scratch: 


Do I need to turn the clip limiter switch on?

I have a power center HTS5100, do you think I can hook the amp to the HTS5100?
:dontknow: 
Thanks!!


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Hook up BFD/EP2500..*



> should I use between the two, XLR or 1/4?


Matters not. Either one.



> Do I need to turn the clip limiter switch on?


Seems like a good idea.

brucek


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Hook up BFD/EP2500..*

On the power center, I'd think you'd need to make sure you are not overloading it. If there is room I'd use it.

You already connecting it? :scratch:


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: Hook up BFD/EP2500..*



Sonnie said:


> On the power center, I'd think you'd need to make sure you are not overloading it. If there is room I'd use it.
> 
> You already connecting it? :scratch:


No!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Hook up BFD/EP2500..*

Normally I wouldn’t use a power center for an amp but the 5100 looks like it can handle it. Of course, that also depends on what all else you have plugged into it. One nice thing, you can plug the amp into the delayed outlet, and you won’t have that annoying BFD pop.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: Hook up BFD/EP2500..*

I read somewhere about changing the fan on the EP2500, I looked, but cant find it! the fan is to loud:hush: 
Can some tell me were to find it !!!!
Thanks!! :T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Hook up BFD/EP2500..*

Don't let it bite you ... the quieter fan thread!... :bigsmile:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Hook up BFD/EP2500..*

I couldn't find any information that indicated explicitely that the EP2500 incorporates direct mounted output transistors, so the risk of a shock from a _hot heatsink_ when the power is off appears minimal. I might discharge the heatsink though just to be safe if you're in there messing around with fans.

I also see where the silkscreen on the rear switches is in error compared to the manual and cartoon on the rear.

Note that it appears the cartoon is correct. Owners of the amp would know more about this than me, but I'm trying to give Sonnie a heads up anyway.

For example, note that the cartoon says that to turn OFF the low cut filter, the switch is to the _right_, but the silkscreen on the switch itself says the _right_ is ON...... hmmmmm











brucek


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Hook up BFD/EP2500..*

I assume OFF is right for both LOW CUT FILTER INPUTS.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Hook up BFD/EP2500..*



> I assume OFF is left for both LOW CUT FILTER INPUTS.


No, to shut the filters off, switch #3 and #8 are to the right............

brucek


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Hook up BFD/EP2500..*

Yeah... that's what I said... :bigsmile:


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: Hook up BFD/EP2500..*

brucek!!! so for the filter to be off the switch needs to be on!!?:scratch:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Hook up BFD/EP2500..*

Rodny.... :rolleyesno: ... don't you understand anything? In order for the filter to be on, the switch needs to be off. :sarcastic: :whistling:


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: Hook up BFD/EP2500..*

:duh: :dumbcrazy:....................................addle:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Hook up BFD/EP2500..*



> brucek!!! so for the filter to be off the switch needs to be on!!?


Well yeah. 

I don't own the amp, I'm just pointing out an anomaly.

I would simply ignore the information on the rocker switch itself and follow the white cartoon. It would seem the cartoon is in the manual and on the amp itself.

So, if I wanted the Clip Limiter ON (control clipping), I would put the switches #1 and #10 to the right.
If I wanted the Low Cut Filter OFF (no low cut filter), I would put switches #3 and #8 to the right.










brucek


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Hook up BFD/EP2500..*

I just received my EP2500. Is there a definitive answer to the Low Cut Filter switch position? I don't want a filter, right or left for the switch (facing the back)?

Thanks.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Hook up BFD/EP2500..*



> I don't want a filter, right or left


Switch #3 = Right.............


----------



## v1rtu0s1ty (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Hook up BFD/EP2500..*

hi brucek,

What does LOW CUT FILTER OFF do, in layman's term please? 

Thanks,

Neil


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Hook up BFD/EP2500..*



> What does LOW CUT FILTER OFF do


The 30Hz and 50Hz LOW CUT filters are basically high pass filters that will remove frequencies below those specific settings. 

When you shut them off, then the low frequency response will then become that of the amplifier itself, rather than being cutoff at 30hz or 50hz. 

So, I suppose for the EP2500 it posts a low frequency response at -3dB down at 5Hz, you can say that with the cut switch off, you would enjoy a subsonic filter at 5Hz rather than the 30Hz or 50Hz with the cut filter set to on..

brucek


----------

